# NOS Schwinn typhoon cord( nylon) repair



## flyingtaco (Aug 30, 2021)

This appears to never have been used. There is one bad spot on the whole tire. 










Is there any way to repair this?


----------



## PatsBikes (Aug 30, 2021)

Patch it from the inside old school style, Buy the most expensive tube money can buy!
And roll with it.....I would!    And if in your best judgment you don't think it safe. use it for display!


----------



## AndyA (Aug 31, 2021)

Like Uncle Pat says. And if you do ride it, put it on the rear.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 31, 2021)

I run mostly original tires when at all possible and most have spider cracks and such....I just run a really nice tube and as long as the tube isnt exposed then you should be good.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 31, 2021)

that tire is dangerous. please send it to me for proper disposal before someone gets hurt.


----------

